# Heater Burn



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I recently got a baby black rhom ~3in. Hes been in an already established 30 gal. tank for 10 days. In the past two days he has been chilling all day long between the wall and my heater. I recently notices that on his top jaw is turning a whitish pale....is this from heater burn, and how can i prevent this?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Your rhom should heal fine. If your heater is submersible, place it flat at the bottom of the tank or else hang it at the corner.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Buy a heather guard, they are made by hagen to protect Tronic heater, but they your fine with almost every model, I use them on termal and ebo. No more heater burn








Chouin


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Exactly.
Perfect soloution and protects your heater.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Add 1 tablespoon of pre-dissolved salt (standardtable salt is fine) per every 5-10 gallons of tank water (in your tank, I'd go with 4 spoonfulls), and slowly raise the water temperature to about 84 degrees F to speed up the healing process.
And as suggested, get a heater guard to prevent future accidents.

Heater burns happen often, and are not dangerous, as long as you stay on top of the water quality (to avoid infection), monitor your fish closely, and use the salt/raised temperature method to heal to burn.
Don't forget to replenish the salt after you do a water change, btw. - and be sure to dose correctly!

Good luck









*_Moved to Diseases, Parasites and Injuries_*


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

it could be heater burn, it might not be. whitish pale marks i've seen on the jaw normally turn into those chin bumps.. that is what they look like before the bump raises. does your rhom like to grind his jaw against the glass? i haven't seen heater burn before so i don't know if it is. but i have seen the early stages of chinbump development, and it is typically a white mark on the chin until the "wart" starts to rise.


----------

